# what is the process of sending bettas to show?



## karenluvsbettas623 (Jul 13, 2013)

First how do you sing up.Who receives them, how long after receiving are they set up? A betta that is stressed from shipping will not show full colors so how does that work? how much does it cost? who will ship them back?


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Karen you have so much questions! That's very good. However, I believe you must be a member of IBC to show fish in their chapters. If you are a member, I believe the information can be found on "FLARE!" or betterbettas.


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Have you checked out their website? 

http://ibcbettas.org/

I think you need to be a member to gain all of that information, or maybe you can poke around on their forum.


----------



## Riverotter (May 15, 2013)

Actually, it would be wonderful if someone who IS a member would chime in here and answer. It would be even better if how to show, classes, and standards were publicly available on the site.

Why all the secrecy?? It drives people away. I don't want to pay a membership fee to _find out_ if this is something that is doable for me, and has goals I would like to meet. What if it's not?
No one is asking for access to all the club's info for nothing, but I've seen the questions over and over again of HOW does one show and WHAT can one show. Every club from 4H to the AKC to RPSI puts that info out there and doesn't suffer for it, so maybe someone could answer this for Karen and others, please?


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

All that can be found in the IBC "handbook" which is available in several places online. There is a link to it on the FB page Central Florida Betta Page.
An entry sheet can be found on the IBC site on the upcoming events page under "forms". You don't have to be a member to access that.
I did join the IBC but I can tell you I can't even find the standards handbook on their site, lol. I don't know if I have to ask for it or if it's hiding....


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

OK. I had actually forgotten this from last year. I think the IBC does most of their work from the Yahoo group "BetterBettas". You have to join the IBC in order to have access to the group. Everything you ever wanted to know is listed the the group files including the standards that you can download.

It would make more sense IMHO to have this on the main website but I think the website is fairly new and perhaps all the info hasn't made it there yet.

The information is out there for free. Just not all in one place so you have to do the leg work. Honestly, the $20 for membership is worth the information alone.


----------



## karenluvsbettas623 (Jul 13, 2013)

whatsupyall said:


> Karen you have so much questions! That's very good. However, I believe you must be a member of IBC to show fish in their chapters. If you are a member, I believe the information can be found on "FLARE!" or betterbettas.


I don't have anything to show, I haven't bred any bettas yet and probably won't for a long time, I was just curious because I just received some bettas that I bought online trough the mail. Lets just say that they did not arrive in their best condition possible, which is understandable. I was just curious to know how people can ship their bettas off to a show and how they can arrive in prime condition to be shown.


----------



## karenluvsbettas623 (Jul 13, 2013)

Riverotter said:


> Actually, it would be wonderful if someone who IS a member would chime in here and answer. It would be even better if how to show, classes, and standards were publicly available on the site.
> 
> Why all the secrecy?? It drives people away. I don't want to pay a membership fee to _find out_ if this is something that is doable for me, and has goals I would like to meet. What if it's not?
> No one is asking for access to all the club's info for nothing, but I've seen the questions over and over again of HOW does one show and WHAT can one show. Every club from 4H to the AKC to RPSI puts that info out there and doesn't suffer for it, so maybe someone could answer this for Karen and others, please?


I didn't know there was all this secrecy going on. I think I asked pretty basic questions, like who receives them and who ships them back. I don't even have any bettas to show, why do I need to pay a membership fee to get this info?


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

karenluvsbettas623 said:


> I don't have anything to show, I haven't bred any bettas yet and probably won't for a long time, I was just curious because I just received some bettas that I bought online trough the mail. Lets just say that they did not arrive in their best condition possible, which is understandable. I was just curious to know how people can ship their bettas off to a show and how they can arrive in prime condition to be shown.


Oh okay. Most bettas sent to shows are/should be conditioned to be at their peaking prime. The bettas you receive or sent out to buyers are mostly for pets/breeding, so maybe not condition as well. In short for showing fish, you need to know the type of betta and their color class. Then fill out a form and ship the fish. There are a few ways to ship it out and ship it back. That's about it.


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Riverotter said:


> Actually, it would be wonderful if someone who IS a member would chime in here and answer. It would be even better if how to show, classes, and standards were publicly available on the site.
> 
> Why all the secrecy?? It drives people away. I don't want to pay a membership fee to _find out_ if this is something that is doable for me, and has goals I would like to meet. What if it's not?
> No one is asking for access to all the club's info for nothing, but I've seen the questions over and over again of HOW does one show and WHAT can one show. Every club from 4H to the AKC to RPSI puts that info out there and doesn't suffer for it, so maybe someone could answer this for Karen and others, please?


I'm not sure if there is any secrecy going on lol. But I just asked the group to see if it's okay, just want to be on the safe side since I did not read their copy right/fine print information and stuffs lol.


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

According to IBC rules,you do not have to be an IBC member to show in the New Breeders,you can show for 1 year,after that you have to be an IBC member.
Bill


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

I just got word that it is confidential to members only. The good news is that they are working on making it available to the public. Not sure when, probably a month or months from now. Until then, smile and wait please.


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

GhostFeather said:


> According to IBC rules,you do not have to be an IBC member to show in the New Breeders,you can show for 1 year,after that you have to be an IBC member.
> Bill


Oh for reals Bill? Did not know that. But then how would you get the standard and all that information which is confidential to members only? Good information here!


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

As for the standards,I am not sure!
You could try the FaceBook page and ask.
I will ask around.
I can understand some parts being of limits unless you are a member,but don't know why that would be.
Maybe Karen can chime in here.
Bill


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

They are going to change access to the standards in a month or two,be patient!
Bill


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

karenluvsbettas623 said:


> First how do you sing up.Who receives them, how long after receiving are they set up? A betta that is stressed from shipping will not show full colors so how does that work? how much does it cost? who will ship them back?


Here is a recent show. Shows set up and more..

http://youtu.be/588M6dQPT0M


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

whatsupyall said:


> Oh for reals Bill? Did not know that. But then how would you get the standard and all that information which is confidential to members only? Good information here!


We are going to get the web site set up different than what is there. When it it finished, for the public to view the standards will be posted. In time we will have them in other languages. They can not be copied to other sites though.

You can show without being a member.. but you get no year end awards or points. Membership is pretty reasonable.. and you get access to the TA [technical library] and FLARE!. Flare is the e-zine put out every other month and it has been over hauled and quite a nice magazine.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

And here is another show..

http://youtu.be/89d2S5cVG6o


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Riverotter said:


> Actually, it would be wonderful if someone who IS a member would chime in here and answer. It would be even better if how to show, classes, and standards were publicly available on the site.
> 
> Why all the secrecy?? It drives people away. I don't want to pay a membership fee to _find out_ if this is something that is doable for me, and has goals I would like to meet. What if it's not?
> No one is asking for access to all the club's info for nothing, but I've seen the questions over and over again of HOW does one show and WHAT can one show. Every club from 4H to the AKC to RPSI puts that info out there and doesn't suffer for it, so maybe someone could answer this for Karen and others, please?


NOT secrecy.. just have not had the information put into a functional web site. That has changed. I and a few others are part of a technology committee that will get that site up in the next few months.We are in last stages of getting things together for the proposal before the sitting boards. I know it is kinda a mess.. but should be a LOT better soon.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

karenluvsbettas623 said:


> I don't have anything to show, I haven't bred any bettas yet and probably won't for a long time, I was just curious because I just received some bettas that I bought online trough the mail. Lets just say that they did not arrive in their best condition possible, which is understandable. I was just curious to know how people can ship their bettas off to a show and how they can arrive in prime condition to be shown.


http://bettasource.com/ibc/showing-bettas/your-first-show/

http://basementbettas.com/showing-your-bettas/81-showing/110-bagging-fish.html

A few shows and you get the hang of it. Really pretty easy and the fish do fine. I have lost only 2 and the got to close to a heat pack.


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

For the price of a membership,you years of expertise in on spot,even if you don't show!!
Bill


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

And you get access to the top breeders. We hang out in a few places.. but a question posed there [on their yahoo group] gets answered by many of the people that have been doing this for years. Chances are they have seen your issue and can help. THAT experience alone is worth the membership fee.


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Not to mention the free bettas you will get from members!


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

BB is right!
I have asked a question and 10 or more answers by the next day.
Bill


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

whatsupyall said:


> Not to mention the free bettas you will get from members!


Not always. The betta pals program is going to be overhauled. too many people with their hands out looking for free fish. The intent behind that program is to get quality fish in the hands of people that want to show.. a few ended up for sale and others were just to get. No intention of the people that got them ever wanting to show. I'm sure there will be a waiting period and an expressed interest to show to get free fish in the future. And since recipient has to pau shipping.. still out some $$


----------



## whatsupyall (Oct 17, 2012)

Ouch, sorry guys lol, no free fish.


----------



## karenluvsbettas623 (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks basement bettas for the info and I will look into joining ibc in the future when I get serious about breeding.


----------



## Jayloo (Mar 13, 2013)

If you can't afford a decent pair to create a spawn are you going to be able to afford to show? I mean, the fish themselves aren't so expensive... It's the shipping and feeding the live cultures and containers and isn't there an entry fee with each fish you choose to show? How much is that? Just saying, the free fish thing is kinda not thought all the way through...


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

I think the program is well thought out actually. First off, you may or may not get a show quality pair. Most likely not. The quality will far exceed what you can find at a pet store but you aren't going to get show stopping fry either. I think it would be wise to put a small price on the "donated" pair. Just enough to make it not profitable to sell them. The beauty of the program is that you get a hand picked pair that isn't going to result in a mess. 
Now, I do think that once fish are donated...they are donated and the breeder can't get in a tizzy about what happens to the pair. Maybe the new breeder changed their mind. Maybe something popped up and now isn't the time to breed so the pair must be re-homed. That's why there should be a low price on the pair IMHO.

It's not all about the money of being able to afford good stock. It's like they say in horses...the purchase price is the LEAST of your expenses. It is about making breeding easy for new breeders in order to attract more folks to the hobby. Did you know there are only about 400 members of IBC in the USA-at least that's what I gather according to the "member" list?
That is a very very very small percentage of the population. Only a fraction of those show...


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

You may see 25 names with points in a show year. And showing can add up if you are chasing points. But for fun sending a few fish to a show is no that bad. Problem comes when you win a class or two.. and you get hooked.. lol


----------

